# Upload Geschwindigkeit am PC wesentlich niedriger als auf dem Handy



## Tudelutu (27. November 2017)

Hi Leute,

ich habe mir vor kurzem den Hybrid-Router von der Telekom ins Haus geholt und bin echt positiv überrascht.

Nun zur eigentlichen Problematik:
Wenn man mit dem Handy im WLAN einen Speedtest macht, kommt man auf Download 60.000kbit/s und Upload 10.000kbit/s. So weit, so gut.
Wenn ich das selbe mit meinem PC mache (1Gbit/s LAN-Port (auch so eingestellt)), dann komme ich auf den gleichen Down-, aber nur auf einen Upload von 3.000kbit/s.

Ich nutze Windows 10 und habe deshalb die Update-Uploads für andere schon ausgestellt und die Bandbreite dafür auf das Minimum begrenzt.
Andere Dinge fallen mir allerdings nicht wirklich ein.
Habt ihr eine Idee?

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße
Tudel


----------



## warawarawiiu (27. November 2017)

Soweit ich weiss, priorisiert die Telekom normalerweise die Verbindungen.

Als niedrigzahlender hybrid Kunde hastdu nicht so ne hohe prio wie jemand mit n 5gb Vertrag mit dem Handy der teuer nachkauft.


----------



## taks (27. November 2017)

Und wie hoch ist die Upload-Geschwindigkeit vom PC wenn du einfach eine Datei hochlädst?


----------



## Tudelutu (27. November 2017)

@warawarawiiu: Lies bitte den kompletten Text bevor du antwortest.
@taks: Da kommt irgendwie noch weniger zusammen^^


----------



## Matusalem (29. November 2017)

Eine weitere Idee:
* Starte eine Linux Live Distribution auf Deinem PC und versuche den Speedtest nocheinmal. 

=> Darüber könntest Du feststellen ob der Effekt PC oder Windows spezifisch ist.

Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass evtl. Windows spezifische Eigenschaften im Netzwerkstack individuell eine Rolle spielen können.


----------



## fotoman (29. November 2017)

Da müsste wohl jemand weiter raten, der einen identischen Vertrag/Router hat. Nur so als Anhalstpunkte (nur auf Basis der Ausgaben und Konfig-Möglichkeiten meiner uralten Fritzbox mit VDSL):
- es gibt keine Beschränkung für LAN/den PC im Router
- was zeigt der Router selber als Datenrate beim Upload an
- der Upload von WLan und Lan gehen beide über 4G (oder (V)DSL, je nachdem,was Du da überhaupt hast),  jedenfalls nehmen beiden den selben Weg.
- die Tests fanden zum nahezu gleichen Zeitpunkt statt womit zu vermuten ist, dass auch die Auslastung der Funkzelle identisch sein könnte.
- Einen WLan-Stick für den PC hast Du vermutlich keinen
- eine Beschränkung auf PC-Seite (durch nutzlose Internet-Security Software o.Ä.) gibt es nicht. Der Test mit einem Live-Linux wurde ja schon genannt.
- einen Bandbreitentest innerhalb des Lans kannst du Mangels einer zweiten Gegenstelle vermutlich auch nicht machen. Obwohl "Update-Uploads für andere schon ausgestellt" implizieren müsste,. dass Du mind. ein weiteres Win 10 Gerät besitzt. Wie ist die Performance denn dort?


----------



## Tudelutu (1. Dezember 2017)

Also, neue Erkenntnis, per Linux Boot Stick ergab der Speedtest ebenfalls 10.000 Upload. Das heißt im Umkehrschluss, dass es doch an Windows 10 liegen muss. Was die Problemquellen nicht wirklich einschränkt^^


----------



## taks (1. Dezember 2017)

Schau auf der Mainboard-Hersteller-Seite ob es aktuellere LAN-Treiber gibt.


----------



## Tudelutu (1. Dezember 2017)

Gesagt, getan, leider keine Besserung.
Ich habe während eines Speedtests (mit allen 3 gängigen Browsern) mal Netbalancer mitlaufen lassen um mir anzuzeigen welcher Prozess den Upload ausbremst. Keiner. Ich bin ratlos. Schränkt Winodws 10 irgendwo den Upload ein?

@fotoman: Nein, ich habe nur 1 Windows 10 Gerät im Netzwerk. Die anderen Rechner nutzen Win7.
Was die Geschwindigkeit im Router angeht: Im Hybrid Speedport gibt es tatsächlich keine Möglichkeit die gebündelte GEschwinigkeit zu sehen. Nur die DSL-Geschwindigkeit. Good Job Telekomiker^^

Vielen Dank für eure Vorschläge


----------



## taks (1. Dezember 2017)

Eine Idee wäre noch für ein paar Euro eine Netzwerkkarte zu kaufen und mit der zu testen, falls es ein Problem mit Win10 und dem Netzwerk-Chip wäre.
Sonst helfen nur ausführliche Google Recherchen ^^


Was hast du denn für ein Mainboard?


----------



## Tudelutu (1. Dezember 2017)

Mainboard ist das MSI x299 Gaming Pro Carbon. Netzwerkchip ist der Intel I219-V Gigabit LAN. Treiber habe ich wie gesagt den neusten installiert


----------



## fotoman (1. Dezember 2017)

Tudelutu schrieb:


> Was die Problemquellen nicht wirklich einschränkt^^


Für mich schon:
- der Port und die MAC-Adresse sind im Router nicht beschränkt
- falls beide die selbe IP hatten, ist auch die IP im Router nicht beschränkt.
- das WLan ansich kann entsprechend performant senden

Damit liegt für mich das Problem vermutlich an Windows, nciht aber an der lokalen Infrastruktur



Tudelutu schrieb:


> @fotoman: Nein, ich habe nur 1 Windows 10 Gerät im Netzwerk. Die anderen Rechner nutzen Win7.


Und wo ist dann das Problem, mal die Übertragungsrate zwischen den zwei PCs zu messen? Auch nach dem Test mit Linux könnte ja das WLan allgemein oder nur der Internetzugriff beschränkt sein.

Den WLan Treiber von Windows könnte man damit halt schonmal ausschlißen, wenn die Übertragung zum Win 7 PC schnell ist.

Womit immer noch die lokale Firewall (insb. wenn sie nciht von MS stammt) oder ein Tool bliebe, welches nur Zugriffe auf das Netz beschränkt. Ich habe mich beim FTP-Upload auch schon gewundert, bis ich mir die Einstellungen des FTP-Clients angesehen habe (die hatte ich halt mal beschränkt). Ähnliches können (leider) auch diverse "Internet security Tools", wie wir hier immer wieder im Forum lesen müssen.



Tudelutu schrieb:


> Was die Geschwindigkeit im Router angeht: Im Hybrid Speedport gibt es tatsächlich keine Möglichkeit die gebündelte GEschwinigkeit zu sehen. Nur die DSL-Geschwindigkeit. Good Job Telekomiker^^


Es dürfte auch keinen gebündelten Up- oder Download geben. Ein Upload läuft m.W.n. immer über einen Weg, nur die nächste Datei mag dann über den. Das dürfte mittlerweile aber irrelevant sein, da es mit Linux ja geht.

Ach so, Win 10 und Linux warem mit dem selben WLan verbunden (also beide mit 2,4 GHz oder 5 GHz). Ich habe Windows-Geräte die sich fast weigern, sich mit 5 GHz zu verbinden, so lange das 2,4 GHz Netz erreichbar ist.


----------



## Tudelutu (1. Dezember 2017)

Es gibt kein Problem auf 2 Rechnern zu messen  2 andere Rechner (mit Win7) haben ebenfalls 10.000 kbit/s Upload. Nur mein Win10 nicht 

Im Router selbst habe ich alle möglichen Einstellungen durchgeklickt. Dort kann man ein Gerät, welches per LAN angeschlossen ist, nicht reglementieren. Also auch keine Geschwindigkeit begrenzen.

Als Antivirensoftware nutze ich Avira (nicht PRO). DOrt fand ich auch keine Möglichkeit der Begrenzung.

Kann es sein, dass es Firewall-Regeln gibt, die so etwas beinhalten? Es gibt beispielsweise einige der Gruppe Kernnetzwerk. Laut der Namensgebung der Regeln konnte ich dort aber auf den ersten Blick auch nichts passendes finden.


----------



## Tudelutu (17. Dezember 2017)

Dann weiß wohl keiner eine Lösung... Danke trotzdem


----------

